# Boom of museums in Rio



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

*Boom of museums in Rio*

22/06/2010

The Rio is a magical moment. In order to carry out the FIFA World Cup in 2014 and the Olympics in 2016 (along with several other international events), tries again and definitely fit into the hall of the great global cities. Makes his mark already internationally recognized, the good economic times in Brazil and its natural vocation for tourism and cultural production. For this, besides the great plan to revitalize its waterfront projects, museums and cultural centers around the city explode

Altogether they are six: Soccer Museum, City of Music, Museum of Image and Sound, Art Museum of Rio, AquaRio (Public Aquarium) and Museum of Tomorrow.

* City of Music *

* Location: * Trevo das Palmeiras - Barra da Tijuca
*Investment date:* R$ 80 million
*Investment run:* R$ 518 million
*Start of works: * 2004
*Preview Opening:* No preview
*Office responsible for the project:* Christian de Portzamparc (Paris, France)

The new headquarters of the Brazilian Symphony Orchestra and principal place of musical shows of the state of Rio de Janeiro, the City of Music will host the largest concert hall symphony orchestra and opera in Latin America, with up to 1,800 seats. The complex is about 95 thousand square meters and has, in addition to concert halls and chamber music, 13 rehearsal rooms and classrooms. The terrace has a panoramic view of the region, which covers the beach of Barra and the Lowlands Jacarepaguá. The signature is the French architect Christian de Portzamparc. Subject of much controversy, mainly by extrapolating the initial budget, the City of Music today is still to be finalized.



















*Video:* 







Link to Thread on City of Music in the Brazilian Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396861&page=66&highlight=museu


*___________________________________________________________*


* Museum of Image and Sound – MIS (in Portuguese)*

* Location: * Avenida Atlantica - Copacabana
* Investment date: * R$ 65 million
* Expected start of work: * 2009
* Preview Opening: * ????????
* Office responsible for the project: * Diller Scofidio + Renfro (NY, USA)

Launched last year, the MIS promises not to pass unnoticed in one of the most famous postcards of the city - Copacabana beach. The museum already exists at the center of town, but the idea is to transfer its collection on the history of televisions, radios and magazines from Brazil to a new building, facing out to sea, along the same theme in other collections currently scattered. With crooked lines and, according to its architects, aims to give a continuation to the vertical boardwalk to the beach, the museum was chosen in an international competition and is signed by the U.S. office Diller Scofidio + Renfro.



















*Video:* Not available

Link to thread on MIS in the Brazilian Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=929718&highlight=museu


*___________________________________________________________*


* Art Museum of Rio – MAR (in Portuguese)*

* Location: * Praça Mauá – Rio Downtown
* Investment date: * R$ 43 million
* Start of works: * Março/2010
* Preview Opening: * 2012
* Office responsible for the project: * Bernardes and Jacobsen (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil)

The city of Rio with this museum launches its first major revitalization project in the port area of town. It is a modernist building integrating a neoclassical of the beginning of last century, through corridors and a translucent cover contorted that refers to the balance of ocean waves. The project is the Rio Bernardes and Jacobsen and will build collections of private art collection in Rio and an art school. 




























*Video:* 






Link to thread on MAR in the Brazilian Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142035&highlight=museu


*___________________________________________________________*


*AquaRio*

* Location: [/ B] Cais do Porto – Rio Downtown
 Investment date:  R $ ???????
 Investment run:  R $ ???????
 Start of works: [B/] ??????
 Preview Opening:  2012
 Office responsible for the project:  ALHORA Arquitetos (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil)

The name says it all: AquaRio (aquarium in Portuguese), or the first public aquarium in Rio The project is ambitious and wants to be the largest marine aquarium in Latin America. It's proof that the numbers: 25,000 meters ², 5.4 million liters of water, 12 000 animals, 400 species and it is thought to bring a polar bear. The site will not only view the animals, but also a place for research, recreation, environmental education and water treatment of Guanabara Bay. This project is another that integrates the great revitalization of the port area of Rio de Janeiro.




























Video:







___________________________________________________________


 Museum of Tomorrow 

 Location:  Pier Maua – Rio Downtown
 Investment date:  R$ 130 million
 Expected start of work:  2011 (1st quarter)
 Preview Opening:  2012 (2nd half)
 Office responsible for the project:  Santiago Calatrava (Zurich, CH)

The project presented by Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava for the Museum of Tomorrow, in the Port Zone of Rio is thicken the list for the new generation of museums that the city plans to finally enter the circuit of global culture. Thought to be a pathway to gain environmental awareness, the visitor will begin at the Atrium Today, dedicated to the current state of knowledge and humanity. Then pass the crossing of Questions. Then, by a "cosmic spiral" begins a journey toward the Earth to the galaxies, plunging into the interior of atoms. At this point, there is a structure similar to the planetary. The last part is devoted to the Weather Station and the Port of Origins - of life development and population growth - the Square now and the Platform of the Future - the latter on economic integration and diversity. The building will still host the Earth Summit, the UN conference on environment in 2012.



















Video:






Link to thread on Museum of Tomorrow in the Brazilian Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049463&highlight=museu*


----------



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

I added Museum of Tomorrow video.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Museum of Tomorrow, by Santiago Calatrava*
*This museum will be the "icon" of the renovated Rio's port area for the Olympics. This is like a cocoon.*


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I sure hope that the new Museum of Image and Sound in Copacabana is over 100 ft high to try and match up with all the residential buildings surrounding it.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool more attractions for the visitors during the olympic games.


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Have anothers like: The Olympic Museum and the Soccer museum (*-*).
And a project to construct a botanic museum in city Botanic Garden.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

MIS :cheers2:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Santiago Calatrava's Museum of Tomorrow, Rio's Port Area*




























*Museu de Arte do Rio [Rio Museum of Art], Port Area*


Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr

*Museu da Imagem e do Som [Museum of Image and Sound], Copacabana*


























​


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

fantastic


----------



## mp3hoanglong (Sep 27, 2014)

Cauê said:


> *Museum of Tomorrow, by Santiago Calatrava*
> *This museum will be the "icon" of the renovated Rio's port area for the Olympics. This is like a cocoon.*
> 
> 
> ...




It is so amazing . This is a materpiece of architecture work .​


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

About the "Museum of Tomorrow", what is the purpose of the two tent/hangar-like structures (?) at the north and south of the pier that the museum is to be sited on?


----------



## dahaka2 (Jun 17, 2008)

Source:


----------



## FilipeR (Aug 28, 2009)

*Museum of Tomorrow (Museu do Amanhã - MdA)
*
DSC00906 by MV Santos, no Flickr

DSC00908 by MV Santos, no Flickr

DSC00917 by MV Santos, no Flickr

DSC00951 by MV Santos, no Flickr

DSC00924 by MV Santos, no Flickr

DSC00942 by MV Santos, no Flickr

DSC00946 by MV Santos, no Flickr








[/url]Museu do Amanhã - Praça Maua - Rio de Janeiro Santiago Calatrava - Porto Maravilha - Rio 2016 #PraçaMaua #MuseudoAmanhã #SantiagoCalatrava by Ricardo, no Flickr


----------



## Thomas Byrne (Sep 18, 2015)

fresco:banana:


----------



## FilipeR (Aug 28, 2009)

Museu do Amanhã



































































































































































Cidade Olímpica


----------



## FilipeR (Aug 28, 2009)

Museu do Amanhã



















Dudu Paes









Ana Lucia Jucá









Alexandre Cassiano































































Foto: @fabiodelarue

Cidade Olímpica


https://www.instagram.com/p/97ERB9lY...=flaviaesteves


----------

